# My '96 GXE



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Click here to view my car's pic


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*nice!*

man your car looks tight... i really like what u did to the grille... i wish i wouldve thought of that. i see u did a cluster swap too... very clean


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet ride. Rims look great. Very clean. Nice job on the grill.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice shots of the car. There is some good lighting there. The white backround helps reflect the sunlight and make or a brighter picture of a dark car.
I'm surprised more people haven't done your grille 'trick'.
Looks pretty good.

Seth


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks good man!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice, looks like a Sunny grille to me!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys, i appreciate it!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I really like what youve done with your Sent... 

The rims match up perfectly with the silver moldings around the car...

I want to know what it is U did with your grill exactly--it came out real good..

And the all red tails bring it all together nicely...

:thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks MP! First, cut off the top and bottom layer of the grill. There's gonna be a gap ( 2 gaps - top & bottom ) on the arched part where the emblem is attached once you cut it since it is connected on the top & bottom layer. Just use a buddy filler putty to fill the gap and sandpaper it to make it smooth. Make sure you mold the filler into an arch so it will have the same curve as where the emblem is attached. Hope this will help in case you wanna try doing it.


----------

